# Shooting



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I've been shooting my bow a little this week. Usually I shoot a lot but with the wrist and shoulder acting up I don't want to over do it. Hit 11 out of 12 bulls eyes the other day at 15 yds. I know I know that's not far but.....its consistent.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

20-25 yards all in a soup bowl and your golden....


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

That's right good shootn chris! I too am fightn a messed up shoulder and have been takn it easy and onlt shootn every other day and then it's only six arrows but I really make them count. I just bought a new target on sale at Cabelas and can hit the different bullseyes ( five I think) at 25 yards. I have to qualify shoot at Quantico Marine Corps. base tommorrow for the ability to bow hunt mainside quantico. You have to put three out of five arrows in a pie plate at 25 yards so hopefully my nerves and shoulder won't fail me! Man my nerves go haywire while shooting to qualify or in front of a lot of people! Can't wait to get up a tree again though!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

3 out of five in a pie plate at 25 yards should not be too difficult. I have shoulder issues as well and I make sure I stretch before I shoot. I do several types if stretches that I learned at physical therapy. Makes shooting a lot easier.

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

You're right Darin it is'nt to difficult until my nerves go haywire! I literally start shaking it's ridiculous target panic the whole nine yards! That is a very good idea about stretching before I shoot! How about freak out LOL ! If you have pics of those stretches and can fax I would love to see um! Thanks, SNDFLEE


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

They are really easy stretches. Start out by grabbing your elbow with your other hand. Reach across your chest with your hand pull the elbow stretching it as far as you can across your chest. You will really feel it pull. Stretch it for 30 seconds and let it rest and then do it again. You will feel it loosen up after a few times. Do this daily. http://www.the-fitness-motivator.com/stretches.html should be the second one down called the shoulder stretch.

Another one is stand in a door way. Put your forearms against the sides of the doorway. Lean forward with your forearms still on the sides of the door frame. You will feel it stretch your shoulders. Don't over do it. Just lean forward enough to stretch your shoulders. Hold it for a while and rest and repeat. http://www.wellnessdirect.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=page.display&page_id=126

A good way to increase your arm stamina is to get a tennis ball and stand facing a wall. You should be almost touching it. Take your arm with the ball in it and put the ball over your head with your elbow straight out, Your hand should be at head level or slightly higher. Your arm should look like a L. Bounce the ball off the wall and catch it with your hand. Your hand should be only a few inches away from the wall. Bounce and catch as fast as you can for 2 minutes. I could do it for 2 minutes but I had to have several rests. After doing this each day for a while you will be able to do it for 2 minutes without stopping. 

http://www.racewalk.com/Stretching/ShoulderStretches01.asp another good one.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

My shoulder and wrist prevented me from using my bow last year and was FORCED to use a friends cross bow. I did kill a buck but it was a shot I couldn't have made with my bow. It was'nt very much fun. I have found that if I plan on shooting much this season that I have to push the bow up and away at about a 70 deg angle to come to full draw. This dose not hurt at ALL. I will have to be careful not to do it to fast as not to spook deer. so if I do spook one this will be my excuse.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Finger Mullet I will give them a try I appreciate the info. I guess like Chris says that will be my excuse anyway! I have'nt hunted with a crossbow yet something about a vertical bow I love. I will not hesitate to switch though when that day comes I can't pull my Mathews back I love bow hunting too much for that! It's an awesome time of year in the woods especially before all the game is spooked and the leaves are in full color! Man I can't wait


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Our season comes in this coming Saturday. I have always liked bowhunting but I would rather hunt with my oldest son and he can't shoot a bow yet. So the crossbow fills this niche. 

I don't take shots over 30 yards even with a crossbow. I like them to get close.

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

That's great Finger Mullet you take your son I'm sure you know the best times are yet to come as he gets older! Crossbow - vertical bow it does'nt matter as long as your out there, that's what's important I think! Close is the fun of bowhunting I agree with you there is nothing like watching them under or around your tree not knowing you're in the world! Good luck to you and your son on saturday and remember PICS PLEASE. SNDFLEE


----------

